# cycling



## cludo (Nov 1, 2003)

When you are cycling a new tank, do you have to remove the chemical filtration element from your filter so the ammonia/nitrite can build up?


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

What chemical filtration are your talking about...the charcoal? Dont worry about it, it will be fine. I dont use charcoal on my tanks but it wont be a problem.


----------



## serrasalmus_collector (Mar 9, 2003)

grosse gurke said:


> What chemical filtration are your talking about...the charcoal? Dont worry about it, it will be fine. I dont use charcoal on my tanks but it wont be a problem.


 Just kind curious to what you use GG


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

All my tanks have a combination of canaster and power filters. The canasters have sponges and eheim substraite or ceramic noodles. The power filters: ac500's I use sponges; emp400's I use substraite in the baskets and the filter cartriges they came with...they are changed about once a year so the carbon is not an issue.
I do have carbon for each of my filters, but it will only be used should I need to remove medications...otherwise It is not needed.


----------



## serrasalmus_collector (Mar 9, 2003)

WOw... Cool GG.... You got you biological all set up... I myself like power heads with sponges to...

I was just curious.... Thanks for the reply


----------



## Noe (Aug 22, 2003)

GG is the man......................








he help me with my cycling.


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

serrasalmus_collector said:


> I myself like power heads with sponges to...
> 
> I was just curious.... Thanks for the reply


 Old school bio-filtration.








Works just as well but does not look as pleasing to the eye IMO, and takes up a little more room in the tank. I used that method for my feeder tank, when I had one.


----------

